# Install FreeBSD not possible on an AMT server



## Pipo (Jan 12, 2022)

My new host is trying to install FreeBSD on an AMT server. They cannot solve it. It is a mounting problem. 

Any suggestion to get it done?


----------



## Andriy (Jan 12, 2022)

How do I ask a good question? - Help Center
					

Stack Overflow | The World’s Largest Online Community for Developers




					stackoverflow.com


----------

